# Bushel of Crabs in Gloucester, VA



## happycamper (May 24, 2011)

Going camping with large group over Memorial Day in Gloucester, VA area (heading down 17 South). Looking to stop somewhere along the way to buy a couple bushels of crabs for dinner. Will be in an RV, so accessibility is somewhat of a concern, but any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

thats funny i will be at cloucester point also this weekend hope there is good fishing never been to this campground always stay at greys point hows the fishing ????


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Speak with Viola at 804-694-7990. She runs VA Crab Company in Gloucester. Sells bushels of crabs, but you need to pre-order a couple of days in advance. Sample her crab dip too when you go there. You will not be able to leave without buying a bushel of crabs and some crab dip. Remember to ask her if the crabs are heavy though ( good rule in general)


----------



## Sean (Nov 22, 2010)

As youre coming across the bridge theres a convienent store on the right called N' Out theres a dude who runs a seafood stand that sells all kinds of seafood including crabs. If youre feeling brave and adventurous if you follow guinea rd back to where it turns into Maryus and keep driving theres a guy that lives right across from guinea circle sells em out of the back of a box truck for 50 bucks a bushel for #1 Jimmies. i wanna say 10057 maryus rd.... And just in case you dont know where that is.... stay straight on guinea road instead of turning down low ground road to go to the camp ground. if you need any help let me know, I used to deliver pizzas for dominos at the point and ive met alot of cool people in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

You can also buy them right off the boats at the end of Crew Road in Hayes. Just turn left at the McDonalds and drive till you hit the dock. Boats normally come in around 1100.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Flounder long time seeing you on the board. How are things going? met a friend of yours last year over Ft Monroe he was apart of the tagging program. Little older guy always wears a hat. says he knows ya. So how is your flounder spot anything happening there yet?


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Things are great. I moved up to Caroline Co. when I retired and got a government job at Dahlgren. Fishing is the about only thing I miss down that way. 

You must be talking about Ed Sheppard, he is one hardcore fisherman.

I hit the CG Pier last weekend, was a little slow and all fish were dinks. I'll give it a few weeks and try again, I'll let you know when I'm going.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Not really gonna help this year Rich I am in the North Atlantic. So you got that house you were talking about by AP hill? Great to hear. Hopefully I will make it back for the end of Rockfish season . I did bring my rod so I am gonna try from time to time to get the line wet. that would be good though let me know how you do. Dave 
•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º> .•´¯`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º> ,.•´¯`•.¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º>
¸.•´¯`•..•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º> .•´¯`•.¸¸.•´¯`•.¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º> .•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º>
.•´¯`•. ><((((º> ¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º> .•´¯`•. ><((((º> ¸.•´¯`•.¸ ><((((º>


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

Are you talking about the CG Pier in Yorktown??


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Semper Fi,

Yes, I was referring to the Yorktown CGP.

Dave,

Yeah I've been in the house 2.5 years now, everything worked out great (house/job). I caught some nice cod up in Halifax once, hopefully you can get some fishing time in.


----------

